# going to jackson hole alone



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

my university's snowboard club will be there january 13-17th if you want a group to ride with


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Watch out for the old gnarly cougars.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

tannerhall said:


> Is it safe to go skiing/boarding alone at Jackson? Itll be my first time there; and I consider myself advanced.


???

If you consider yourself advanced, then I am not sure why there are concerns about riding in-bounds at a major ski resort?

Yes, it safe. You won't be throwing yourself over any ledges unless you are reckless, dumb *and blind all at once. You'll probably injure yourself worse at the park than on most of the slopes there.

What kind of hazards are you worried about? Moose do trot out onto the slopes every now and again. Try not to spray them with snow and they'll generally leave you alone ;-)


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

tannerhall said:


> Is it safe to go skiing/boarding alone at Jackson? Itll be my first time there; and I consider myself advanced.


As long as your ANKLES AREN'T BROKEN!!! you'll be fine. Go, be smart, make friends on the lifts, and have a blast.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> As long as your ANKLES AREN'T BROKEN!!! you'll be fine. Go, be smart, make friends on the lifts, and have a blast.


LOL
10charr


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't be an idiot. There are a lot of cliffs and shit but i don't see how having a partner will prevent you from going of a cliff.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

tannerhall said:


> Is it safe to go skiing/boarding alone at Jackson? Itll be my first time there; and I consider myself advanced.


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

pretty random question but are you engaged to a girl from Dover, Ohio? a girl i kind of know on facebook is engaged to a guy named Tanner Hall. just thought it would be kind of weeeeeeird.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

To the OP......if you have to ask....then probably no.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Lol, going to multiple sources to get your question answered? boarding/skiing alone in Jackson?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Maybe he read my posts comparing this forum to TGR :laugh:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Dem guys is brutal.


----------

